# Table Tennis (Dubai Marina or JBR Area preferably)



## Mr Charles (Jul 2, 2012)

All,

I have recently moved out to Dubai..

I have seen a post with the openning topic being: 

'Is there anywhere they play Table Tennis in Dubai. I'm an ok player that played in the lower leagues in Bradford, West Yorkshire, normally I can give a decent game, but I am a bit out of practise. if there are any expat teams looking for a player or for practise, then please let me know, either way it would be good to get back into it. '


Would anyone be interesting is giving me a game or pointing me in the direction of a tt club close to my location?

I made a new post for ease of access really... Difficult looking through an historic thread


----------



## hamir (Aug 11, 2011)

*hamir*

hi i stay in jlt and we have a tt table up in my building if you wanna come over in the evenings for a hit let me know. am here until saturday and then am away travelling


----------



## Rishi14 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr Charles said:


> All,
> 
> I have recently moved out to Dubai..
> 
> ...


Hi Charles,

I and a friend of mine are also looking for table tennis club or a place where we can just have good hand. We are not professionals though. Just play for good fun.

I live in JLT, so if you're able to find one just let us know as well thru the post.

Thanks
Rishi


----------



## Rishi14 (Jul 4, 2012)

hamir said:


> hi i stay in jlt and we have a tt table up in my building if you wanna come over in the evenings for a hit let me know. am here until saturday and then am away travelling


Hey Hamir,

Which building are you in? Can I and a friend of mine play there as well? Is it fine for outsiders to play?

I stay in Saba 2 in Cluster Q.

Please let me know.

Thanks
Rishi


----------



## egcoder (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello All,
I'm an above-average player in table tennis which looking for an interested partner to play with today - or later of course - 

I live near JLT/Dubai Marina but I have no problem to meet any place which has convenient play ground, and if it'll be bunch of people to be like a friendly tournament or something would be much better of course 

Waiting for your replay.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It may need to be noted for you, that posting on one thread, usually does the trick and reposting the same thing in every thread you can find about a subject, is kind of overkill....


----------



## egcoder (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll keep that in mind, sorry
The reason I did this so that different people across different posts get notified


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> Welcome to the forum. It may need to be noted for you, that posting on one thread, usually does the trick and reposting the same thing in every thread you can find about a subject, is kind of overkill....


 But he only has one post about it now lol  

Flooding the forums really doesnt help anyone and is boring!

Jo xxx


----------



## Berdy (Feb 6, 2013)

*Play*

Hi I m playing ping pong too and I'm in Dubai marina. We could play if U don't mind?! My number is /snip.


Mr Charles said:


> All,
> 
> I have recently moved out to Dubai..
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

I also would like to play table tennis, I was unbeatable in high school but that was like 10 years ago and I haven't played it since then. 

So no pros please


----------



## AlaaAlii (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a sort of an off-topic question, but since we're at it, where do you guys recon I can buy a good table tennis bat from? I don't like the Dunlop ones at Sun and Sand Sports, the handle has splinters all over it.


----------



## msalotto (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi! Charles,

Did You find any table tennis club in Dubai.
_/snip_

Regards,
Sohaib


----------



## newinuae (May 25, 2015)

Hi,

It's probably too late to ask on this thread. But i have just moved to Dubai and trying to look for a place to play table tennis. Is there any place that you have came across?


----------



## Kishore Phadnis (Jun 22, 2015)

*Table Tennis*

This is an old reference and I wonder if it's still active.

I would be interested in playing table tennis, but do not know where to go near Dubai Marina / JBR.

Would anybody give me contact no. or e-mail address ? 

Kishore Phadnis





Mr Charles said:


> All,
> 
> I have recently moved out to Dubai..
> 
> ...


----------



## newinuae (May 25, 2015)

hi, I'm writing you in regards with your post about table tennis. There's free table tennis until the end of august in world trade center. I'm also looking for a partner. kindly contact if you're interested to join.


----------



## kirtan (Jan 9, 2020)

*Kirtan*

Hi Friends, 

We are also in JLT we are also interested in TT just for good fun, 

We also have a TT Table in our Building, please let us know if you interested in playing. 





Rishi14 said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> I and a friend of mine are also looking for table tennis club or a place where we can just have good hand. We are not professionals though. Just play for good fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## lordboss (Feb 13, 2020)

I am in Dubai Marina, close to Mina Seyahi tram station. I am above average player that has decent basics like FH/BH counter, block, etc. 

Looking for a partner for practice.



kirtan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We are also in JLT we are also interested in TT just for good fun,
> 
> We also have a TT Table in our Building, please let us know if you interested in playing.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

I am currently using the Butterfly 401 paddle, I got it online and so far it is on good quality.


----------

